# Live feedings. yes or no?



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm a number 2 guy. I dont mind them as long as it takes a resonable amount of time for the prey item to die.

Just curious how many people feel which way.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I say on occasion for me. I do them sometimes with a cichlid or a mouse (mainly fish) but i hate those vids with a huge fish being nipped by a shoal. I only give them enough to eat, i dont want leftovers rotting up my tank


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I feed convicts that have been bred not tryed a mouse yet tho I realy don't mind live feeding's it happen's out in the wild so why not


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Pitbullmike said:


> I feed convicts that have been bred not tryed a mouse yet tho I realy don't mind live feeding's it happen's out in the wild so why not


but in the wild the prey arnt confined so they have a chance to escape

if you feed mice i think you should just do frozen like snakes eat and just weight it down


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> I feed convicts that have been bred not tryed a mouse yet tho I realy don't mind live feeding's it happen's out in the wild so why not


*but in the wild the prey arnt confined so they have a chance to escape*

if you feed mice i think you should just do frozen like snakes eat and just weight it down
[/quote]

*But they dont always escape, they get eaten sometimes*. And freezing a mouse to death is more humain than a quick death by piranha? I seriously doubt that.
I dont understand why people are always trying to prevent live feedings. Fish and mice are easy to breed, which makes them cheap (all you need is a cage and some trail mix) (or a tank and flakes) and people with big shoal pay a lot for food im sure. So why not save the bux and drop a mouse or a feeder. There is no reason not to.
So i say lets break free of the constraints from which we are bound.
Lets stand up and do what we came hear to do, no matter what everyone else says about it.Were gonna feed live reagrdless, because we are adults!
It is our right as piranha owners.
So let us UNITE, FOR ALL TIME AND SAY TO THESE PETA PUSSIES "f*ck YOU" WE ARENT GOING ANYWHERE!!!!!

Spartaaaaaaaahhhhh

On another note i do not personally feed my piranhas live food more than 1ce every 2 weeks, because i feel that they will get a better diet if i dont.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I got over the live feeding a long time ago and find no pleasure or amusement in watching another animal die. If it happens in the wild, it is fine but I'm not going to put an animal to its death just to watch my piranhas in action.

I'm not a peta member and don't care if you live feed or not, it's your fish after all.

I care very much about my fishes and I'm well aware of the potential problems that live feeding can bring to them. *Everytime you feed your Piranhas something live, you could be potentially introducing deseases and parasites that your piranhas might not be immune too.* How many people lose Piranhas because of strange or unexplanied reasons? Come on guys, put 2 and 2 together.

And last but not least:

*I didn't join or come to this forum to watch live feeding, I came to this forum to learn about the fish I love.**You are right, they are your fishes and you can chose to do with them as you please. But just because someone does not find amusement in the live feeding videos doesn't make them PETA P*ssies. In my case, I'm not even religious. I just don't care for live feeding.*

I hope no one was offended by my post. I was simply explaining my vote.

Hater


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Hater said:


> I got over the live feeding a long time ago and find no pleasure or amusement in watching another animal die. If it happens in the wild, it is fine but I'm not going to put an animal to its death just to watch my piranhas in action.
> 
> I'm not a peta member and don't care if you live feed or not, it's your fish after all.
> 
> ...


Jeez hater calm down.

Im not bashing people who dont feed live for christs sake, to each their own. Im just saying people get sick of hearing about how live feeding is bad yada yada, we have heard it all before.

I dont feed my ranhas live for enjoyment, but i do watch sometimes, they become very active after killing something, and i can tell that they enjoy the hunt.


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

i feed live on occasion. personally i have no problem with it. i've never tried mice, and doubt i would hearing about the mess it makes. but i just wanted to mention about the people saying "a mouse has a chance to get away in the wild" what makes you think a mice could get away falling in a amazon river filled with, no not 6 not 8 not 12, but 100+ adult reds cariba's whatever pygo's that thrive in the amazon rivers. if baby crocs, anaconda's, birds get eatin im pretty sure a mice's chances of escaping are slim to none. there are billions of mice and millions that are food to the wild. why cry about a few hundred sold as feeders? WHY?

just a thought...

but in my opinion baby mice are cute and i'd never take its life to see my piranha's eat. but you also dont see me crying when i see others do it.

baby rats on the other hand i'd feed


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> Jeez hater calm down.


I was not coming down on you corgrave, I just though your format with the different size letter was kool so I copied it.









Hater


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually, the way that mice are killed for usage in the hobby is pretty humane...much more so than to be quartered by carnivorous fishes (if they don't drown first).


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i will feed live only if i need to put something out of its misery if a smaller piranha or fish is near death and bleeding/hurt badly (half eaten cannibalized pygos) and i put them in with my big caribes witch will kill something instantly under 6" so there kinda like my death squad, and i dont feed live for fun or amusement because it got old and i learned that it was extremely unhealthy to feed live and with dead i can vary the food .


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Hater said:


> > Jeez hater calm down.
> 
> 
> I was not coming down on you corgrave, I just though your format with the different size letter was kool so I copied it.
> ...


Oh, ok hater lol thanks for the compliment, i put a lot of effort into that post.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Voted. My fish get fed a diet of pellets, shrimp and catfish. Occasionally, I would throw in a bunch of cichlids and in the last 6 months, that's only happened twice...the second time being just a few days ago. since my fish arent used to seeing any other living creature inside their tank except them, they were all freaking out and cowering in a corner over a small group of 2 inch cichlids finding their way in the tank. And none of my Ps are under 6 inches. And my very occasional live feeding is not done in order to amuse anybody. for me, its my way of facilitating a connection with them to their wild origins.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I can see the entertainment value of live feedings, I'll say that yeah ive done it a few times but that was about 2 years ago and before I realized

how much time and money I have put into my four guys. I have moved on from the as I like to call it "killer piranha phase" into "these are some

seriously beautiful animals phase". I guess I decided two years ago that I wanted to grow some extremely healthy and strong P's and I figured

that I could not do that by feeding them live/very possibly contaminated meat(mice,feeders, etc...) This is not a condescending post at all, Its just

my view on a highly debated topic and most likely somthing that almost every piranha owner goes through, myself included completely.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

I feed my 2 reds about a dozen feeders a month, they usually eat them in 1 or 2 bites, so im sure the goldfish feels nothing. I feed them the feeders cuz it gets the reds out of their corner that they like to hide in


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> I feed convicts that have been bred not tryed a mouse yet tho I realy don't mind live feeding's it happen's out in the wild so why not


*but in the wild the prey arnt confined so they have a chance to escape*

if you feed mice i think you should just do frozen like snakes eat and just weight it down
[/quote]

*But they dont always escape, they get eaten sometimes*. And freezing a mouse to death is more humain than a quick death by piranha? I seriously doubt that.
I dont understand why people are always trying to prevent live feedings. Fish and mice are easy to breed, which makes them cheap (all you need is a cage and some trail mix) (or a tank and flakes) and people with big shoal pay a lot for food im sure. So why not save the bux and drop a mouse or a feeder. There is no reason not to.
So i say lets break free of the constraints from which we are bound.
Lets stand up and do what we came hear to do, no matter what everyone else says about it.Were gonna feed live reagrdless, because we are adults!
It is our right as piranha owners.
So let us UNITE, FOR ALL TIME AND SAY TO THESE PETA PUSSIES "f*ck YOU" WE ARENT GOING ANYWHERE!!!!!mo

Spartaaaaaaaahhhhh

On another note i do not personally feed my piranhas live food more than 1ce every 2 weeks, because i feel that they will get a better diet if i dont.
[/quote]

You'd spend a lot more money trying to breed feeders for your fish than it would cost to just go to the market and buy some fillets (there was a thread on this somewhere, not sure where exactly, too lazy to find it at this time of night) I only mentioned that because I had thought of doing this at one point with convicts to try to save money, but inevitably decided not to.

Also, just because some people may have views that are different from yours, I don't see how the idea of them striving for better treatment of animals in todays society makes them "pussies." I don't agree with them entirely, especially with the way they try to get things done. I just don't think there's a reason to insult them over this. Is feeding live wrong? Who am I to say, because whether you feed live or dead, it was still breathing at some point. Have I fed live? Of course. If it can be avoided though, why not? I mean your keeping your piranhas free of an unnecessary risk. Just something to consider.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

imnohero said:


> I feed convicts that have been bred not tryed a mouse yet tho I realy don't mind live feeding's it happen's out in the wild so why not


*but in the wild the prey arnt confined so they have a chance to escape*

if you feed mice i think you should just do frozen like snakes eat and just weight it down
[/quote]

*But they dont always escape, they get eaten sometimes*. And freezing a mouse to death is more humain than a quick death by piranha? I seriously doubt that.
I dont understand why people are always trying to prevent live feedings. Fish and mice are easy to breed, which makes them cheap (all you need is a cage and some trail mix) (or a tank and flakes) and people with big shoal pay a lot for food im sure. So why not save the bux and drop a mouse or a feeder. There is no reason not to.
So i say lets break free of the constraints from which we are bound.
Lets stand up and do what we came hear to do, no matter what everyone else says about it.Were gonna feed live reagrdless, because we are adults!
It is our right as piranha owners.
So let us UNITE, FOR ALL TIME AND SAY TO THESE PETA PUSSIES "f*ck YOU" WE ARENT GOING ANYWHERE!!!!!mo

Spartaaaaaaaahhhhh

On another note i do not personally feed my piranhas live food more than 1ce every 2 weeks, because i feel that they will get a better diet if i dont.
[/quote]

You'd spend a lot more money trying to breed feeders for your fish than it would cost to just go to the market and buy some fillets (there was a thread on this somewhere, not sure where exactly, too lazy to find it at this time of night) I only mentioned that because I had thought of doing this at one point with convicts to try to save money, but inevitably decided not to.

Also, just because some people may have views that are different from yours, I don't see how the idea of them striving for better treatment of animals in todays society makes them "pussies." I don't agree with them entirely, especially with the way they try to get things done. I just don't think there's a reason to insult them over this. Is feeding live wrong? Who am I to say, because whether you feed live or dead, it was still breathing at some point. Have I fed live? Of course. If it can be avoided though, why not? I mean your keeping your piranhas free of an unnecessary risk. Just something to consider.
[/quote]

Have you ever bred cons? Its cheap as hell. And if you read all my posts in this thread you would see that i mainly feed my reds pellets, shrimps, tilapia, scallops and etc. But i do give them a live treat once in a while.
And.... Dont be such a p*ssy!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

CorGrav420 said:


> Im not bashing people who dont feed live for christs sake, to each their own. *Im just saying people get sick of hearing about how live feeding is bad yada yada, we have heard it all before.*
> 
> I dont feed my ranhas live for enjoyment, but i do watch sometimes, they become very active after killing something, and i can tell that they enjoy the hunt.


This was kind of the reason behind this thread. Although I dont like the slow death with over sized prey, its also kind of a redundant arguement in the pics/vids section. Other peoples threads showing there fish isn't really the right place for this debate.

Ok who picked option #4?









I have baby convicts and they are taking forever to grow. I didn't want them as a subsitute food source, but more as a treat, that I KNOW is clean. After the amount of time it is taking to grow them, I dont even want to feed them off. I'll get rid of as many as I can, then the Ps can have the leftovers.


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> I feed convicts that have been bred not tryed a mouse yet tho I realy don't mind live feeding's it happen's out in the wild so why not


*but in the wild the prey arnt confined so they have a chance to escape*

if you feed mice i think you should just do frozen like snakes eat and just weight it down
[/quote]

*But they dont always escape, they get eaten sometimes*. And freezing a mouse to death is more humain than a quick death by piranha? I seriously doubt that.
I dont understand why people are always trying to prevent live feedings. Fish and mice are easy to breed, which makes them cheap (all you need is a cage and some trail mix) (or a tank and flakes) and people with big shoal pay a lot for food im sure. So why not save the bux and drop a mouse or a feeder. There is no reason not to.
So i say lets break free of the constraints from which we are bound.
Lets stand up and do what we came hear to do, no matter what everyone else says about it.Were gonna feed live reagrdless, because we are adults!
It is our right as piranha owners.
So let us UNITE, FOR ALL TIME AND SAY TO THESE PETA PUSSIES "f*ck YOU" WE ARENT GOING ANYWHERE!!!!!mo

Spartaaaaaaaahhhhh

On another note i do not personally feed my piranhas live food more than 1ce every 2 weeks, because i feel that they will get a better diet if i dont.
[/quote]

You'd spend a lot more money trying to breed feeders for your fish than it would cost to just go to the market and buy some fillets (there was a thread on this somewhere, not sure where exactly, too lazy to find it at this time of night) I only mentioned that because I had thought of doing this at one point with convicts to try to save money, but inevitably decided not to.

Also, just because some people may have views that are different from yours, I don't see how the idea of them striving for better treatment of animals in todays society makes them "pussies." I don't agree with them entirely, especially with the way they try to get things done. I just don't think there's a reason to insult them over this. Is feeding live wrong? Who am I to say, because whether you feed live or dead, it was still breathing at some point. Have I fed live? Of course. If it can be avoided though, why not? I mean your keeping your piranhas free of an unnecessary risk. Just something to consider.
[/quote]

Have you ever bred cons? Its cheap as hell. And if you read all my posts in this thread you would see that i mainly feed my reds pellets, shrimps, tilapia, scallops and etc. But i do give them a live treat once in a while.
And.... Dont be such a p*ssy!
[/quote]

First, I clearly stated that I decided not to breed convicts, after reading a thread that had described the process and cost, and deciding that it wasn't worth it, as a staple at least. I actually did read all of your posts in this thread, and I'm not sure why you're upset, I never came down on you for the way you feed your piranhas. The way you feed is your prerogative, and honestly I couldn't care less what you do. I just said that from what I've read, the ends would not justify the means. Excuse me for the confusion, and for any misinformation, as I do not have any personal experience with breeding anything.

Second, you don't know anything about me, so I'm not sure where exactly you get off calling me names because I questioned your reasoning for a somewhat offensive post. You also failed to pose any sort of compelling argument to justify calling someone a 'p*ssy' based on their moral beliefs. Instead you just threw an insult at me, not even a fresh one, but one recycled from your original post. In doing so you have clearly demonstrated your lack of maturity, which is surpassed only by your lack of intelligence. In case you can't understand some of those larger words, please allow me to direct you to www.dictionary.com.



> Spartaaaaaaaahhhhh


PS - Oh yes, and real Spartans relished the idea of same-sex intercourse, frowning upon the idea of mating with a woman other than for the sole purpose of procreation. Not that I'm suggesting anything about you personally, or that I believe it is wrong in any way. Just throwing that out there. Also, there's no 'H' in Sparta.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

imnohero said:


> I feed convicts that have been bred not tryed a mouse yet tho I realy don't mind live feeding's it happen's out in the wild so why not


*but in the wild the prey arnt confined so they have a chance to escape*

if you feed mice i think you should just do frozen like snakes eat and just weight it down
[/quote]

*But they dont always escape, they get eaten sometimes*. And freezing a mouse to death is more humain than a quick death by piranha? I seriously doubt that.
I dont understand why people are always trying to prevent live feedings. Fish and mice are easy to breed, which makes them cheap (all you need is a cage and some trail mix) (or a tank and flakes) and people with big shoal pay a lot for food im sure. So why not save the bux and drop a mouse or a feeder. There is no reason not to.
So i say lets break free of the constraints from which we are bound.
Lets stand up and do what we came hear to do, no matter what everyone else says about it.Were gonna feed live reagrdless, because we are adults!
It is our right as piranha owners.
So let us UNITE, FOR ALL TIME AND SAY TO THESE PETA PUSSIES "f*ck YOU" WE ARENT GOING ANYWHERE!!!!!mo

Spartaaaaaaaahhhhh

On another note i do not personally feed my piranhas live food more than 1ce every 2 weeks, because i feel that they will get a better diet if i dont.
[/quote]

You'd spend a lot more money trying to breed feeders for your fish than it would cost to just go to the market and buy some fillets (there was a thread on this somewhere, not sure where exactly, too lazy to find it at this time of night) I only mentioned that because I had thought of doing this at one point with convicts to try to save money, but inevitably decided not to.

Also, just because some people may have views that are different from yours, I don't see how the idea of them striving for better treatment of animals in todays society makes them "pussies." I don't agree with them entirely, especially with the way they try to get things done. I just don't think there's a reason to insult them over this. Is feeding live wrong? Who am I to say, because whether you feed live or dead, it was still breathing at some point. Have I fed live? Of course. If it can be avoided though, why not? I mean your keeping your piranhas free of an unnecessary risk. Just something to consider.
[/quote]

Have you ever bred cons? Its cheap as hell. And if you read all my posts in this thread you would see that i mainly feed my reds pellets, shrimps, tilapia, scallops and etc. But i do give them a live treat once in a while.
And.... Dont be such a p*ssy!
[/quote]

First, I clearly stated that I decided not to breed convicts, after reading a thread that had described the process and cost, and deciding that it wasn't worth it, as a staple at least. I actually did read all of your posts in this thread, and I'm not sure why you're upset, I never came down on you for the way you feed your piranhas. The way you feed is your prerogative, and honestly I couldn't care less what you do. I just said that from what I've read, the ends would not justify the means. Excuse me for the confusion, and for any misinformation, as I do not have any personal experience with breeding anything.

Second, you don't know anything about me, so I'm not sure where exactly you get off calling me names because I questioned your reasoning for a somewhat offensive post. You also failed to pose any sort of compelling argument to justify calling someone a 'p*ssy' based on their moral beliefs. Instead you just threw an insult at me, not even a fresh one, but one recycled from your original post. In doing so you have clearly demonstrated your lack of maturity, which is surpassed only by your lack of intelligence. In case you can't understand some of those larger words, please allow me to direct you to www.dictionary.com.



> Spartaaaaaaaahhhhh


PS - Oh yes, and real Spartans relished the idea of same-sex intercourse, frowning upon the idea of mating with a woman other than for the sole purpose of procreation. Not that I'm suggesting anything about you personally, or that I believe it is wrong in any way. Just throwing that out there. Also, there's no 'H' in Sparta.
[/quote]

Buddy take it easy, i was just messing around in the first place and if you cant see that then you are the immature one.
Second of all, i know how to spell sparta, i dont care, but i know. I was simply using an H at the end to recreate the way it sounds when you drag it out.
And about the bumsex thing... do whatever it is that you do, but please dont post it on the forum. we dont support that.
And another thing, i was simply stating that you were wrong when you made this statement:


> You'd spend a lot more money trying to breed feeders for your fish than it would cost to just go to the market


Why do you gotta be so sensitive i ask.... maybe because you are (randomly generated unfresh insult)


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

i feed mine live food. for a couple of reasons and i'll say why. firstly when i bought my p's thats what they always had, so thats what they're used to. second i'd rather feed them live food so they dont starve, then make them starve to train them to eat shrimp or pellets or whatever else. third, thats what they eat in the wild.. so it can't be too harmful to feed them live. i don't usually feed my p's feeder fish, usually they get better quality fish to eat. and as cool as it looks to watch a live feeding, i've never really saw it for myself UP CLOSE.. had to leave the room or lay in bed to watch it.. so i'm not like a sick bast... that just bought piranhas to watch them eat live food because i haven't really seen them eat but maybe 5 times since i've had them


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> i feed mine live food. for a couple of reasons and i'll say why. firstly when i bought my p's thats what they always had, so thats what they're used to.


This statements means in a few words that you are lazy. Piranhas can easily be trained to eat other much healthier foods.

I have yet to see any piranha refuse to eat shrimp.



> second i'd rather feed them live food so they dont starve, then make them starve to train them to eat shrimp or pellets or whatever else.


Again, lazy.

There should be no problem in training any piranha to eat whatever you want. I would much rather starve my fishes for a few days to get them to eat foods that offer better nutrition, improves their color and over all health then continue to feed them something that I know will lead to their demise.



> third, thats what they eat in the wild


Your fish tank is not the wild. And because they are not in the wild, there is no reason to feed live, especially when the alternative is way better and healthier.

Hater


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

CorGrav420 said:


> And.... Dont be such a p*ssy!


Last warning.


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hater, i've tried more then once to feed my p's shrimp and they haven't. so i have seen them refuse to eat, however i tried to feed shrimp to only my red belly, i just got terns a couple weeks ago, and i will try with them. i'm by no means lazy whatsoever. i've tried blood worms, shrimp, brine shrimp.. i've tried and tried, and by all means i'm not rich enough to keep on buying shrimp and all the nutritional foods for it to just go to waste & keep getting thrown out. like i said i've tried, and i'd love for my fish to eat better, but i can't get them to. my terns DEFINITELY eat less, so maybe where they came from they don't get fed as much, and maybe they will eat the shrimp when they're hungry, like i said i'm going to try it.. my red will eat 2 to 4 fish a day, i've gone 3 to 4 days without letting him eat and put shrimp in, and he wont eat, and i'm not letting him go any longer then that without eating... as for the terns, i'm not going to spend 120 dollars on 3 of them to have them kill each other cause they are that much hungrier and wont eat shrimp.. even though i know there is always a chance of them killing each other even if they aren't hungry.. so no need to tell me they could kill each other anyways.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

^ If they are being picky about eating dead food there is some garlic stuff people use. For some reason the fish like it with the garlicy taste. I dont know what the exact product is, so mabey someone else can tell you.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I think just plain ole garlic works, but i havnt tried it.

I also read that you can leave shellfish in ur tank a bit longer before it starts to foul up your water, so if you want to train ur ps to eat it, try dropping some in and leaving the room for a couple of hours and then checking on it. Pluus if they dont eat it today, scoop it out and toss it back in tomorrow lol i dont think it will hurt them.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CorGrav420 said:


> I feed convicts that have been bred not tryed a mouse yet tho I realy don't mind live feeding's it happen's out in the wild so why not


*but in the wild the prey arnt confined so they have a chance to escape*

if you feed mice i think you should just do frozen like snakes eat and just weight it down
[/quote]

*But they dont always escape, they get eaten sometimes*. And freezing a mouse to death is more humain than a quick death by piranha? I seriously doubt that.
I dont understand why people are always trying to prevent live feedings. Fish and mice are easy to breed, which makes them cheap (all you need is a cage and some trail mix) (or a tank and flakes) and people with big shoal pay a lot for food im sure. So why not save the bux and drop a mouse or a feeder. There is no reason not to.
So i say lets break free of the constraints from which we are bound.
Lets stand up and do what we came hear to do, no matter what everyone else says about it.Were gonna feed live reagrdless, because we are adults!
It is our right as piranha owners.
So let us UNITE, FOR ALL TIME AND SAY TO THESE PETA PUSSIES "f*ck YOU" WE ARENT GOING ANYWHERE!!!!!

Spartaaaaaaaahhhhh

On another note i do not personally feed my piranhas live food more 
than 1ce every 2 weeks, because i feel that they will get a better diet if i dont.
[/quote]

by the way i sad feed frozen as prevously frozen as in you buy it that way
and i doubt being frozen is more painfull then getting ripped to peices by piranhas


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Freezing takes a lot longer, and is more like torture. Have you ever had hypothermia? I have and i would rather a quick death.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Plus, despite the fact that we laud people for having "ice water in their veins", I'd rather not have crystals flowing in mine, cutting me from within with every small movement. (Or really, ice crystals anywhere on my body.)

I'd also rather not be quartered alive. I can live with cremation. (Or maybe I can't, but you know what I mean.) But that's because I'm already dead...immolation would suck. I'd prefer to die from anaesthetic. A morphine drip or a mask on my face which fills my lungs with some anaesthetic gas would be the way I'd want to go...and we can provide that to our mice without poisoning our fishes...the CO2 chamber.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I like the instant death. I was watching my baby cons eat this morning and a really dumb mouse came walking by and started looking into a pop can right by me. I slowly reached over and picked up a big rock thats for my frog viv. He didn't notice me because I only moved when his face was in the can. Started raising it up and he looked at me, so I froze. He went back to what he was doing and SPLAT! He never saw it coming.

Thats how I want to go. Never see it coming. Just splat, then darkness.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL dude u are sick... icouldnt do that, i let my ps do the dirty work.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Thats how I roll baby. Stone cold killa......
















no not really, but I didn't want him in the house. I didn't even know we had a mouse again. Every once in a while we get one. I think they come through the basement door that isn't sealed up good enough. Once it gets cold they start coming around.

I care about life. My cat is the stone cold one. I have to take them away and kill them or she will make death last for ever. Just playing with them until they are limping around bleeding, then she'll leave them there twitching. Everyone around the house now knows not to let her do it, but to come get me.

Slow death isn't good unless its a worm on a hook. Anything with higher brain power than that needs to die fast, or be left alone imo.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

^
Agreed.


----------

